# Muzzy or Slick trick



## hilljack13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Another broadhead choice...I'm only looking at fixed so after using muzzy 100gr last year and having issues with consistent shots I'm looking at Slick Tricks this year. I've read tons of reviews on how accurate they are, and fly like points.  
Preference from those who shot both??


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jun 26, 2010)

Stay with  the Muzzy over Slick Trick......I shot the Grizztrick this year, once you get a pass thru they are done. I may be spoiled a little prior to shooting the Grizztrick I shot the NAP Hellrazor. You can pointblank shoot them in the ground wash the dirt off then blast a deer. Blades will not ding up. Hellrazor fly's great my further shot is around 30 yards.


----------



## stev (Jun 26, 2010)

ST are da bomb .if your bow is tuned .


----------



## boothy (Jun 26, 2010)

I have shot slick trick magnums and muzzy mx-3s and I couldn't tell any difference in accuracy.  The slick magnums are a little louder in flight and the blades seem to get a little more chewed up than the blades on the muzzy's.  Both are good fixed heads and will kill everytime if you put them where they need to be.

Is your bow tuned?  And what muzzy's did you shoot?


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 26, 2010)

I'v shot the ST 100 gr mags for a couple years now and I love them. The only fix blade head I'v ever shot that hits identical to my FP. I'v killed 4 deer and every one was a complete pass through and a NICE blood trail to follow, but really didn't need it because all deer expired withing 80yards!!!! Im wanting to try the razor tricks for hogs so if anybody has shot them let me know how they compare.


----------



## crazy guy at Treetop (Jun 26, 2010)

Slick trick are way better then muzzy hands down


----------



## PChunter (Jun 26, 2010)

my vote is for slick tricks, been shoting them for 5 years now.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 26, 2010)

The STs might be a tick louder but they make up for it in accuracy and sharpness. Hands down the sharpest head I've used to date. FWIW I work at Bass Pro and get to try a lot of products haha. 


I'll be slingin either the Grizz or Razor Teicks this year.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 27, 2010)

I've shot both heads also. I believe the Slick tricks fly a little better than the muzzy's. When you shoot a muzzy with more than an inch in cutting diameter, blazers are not possible IMO....they simply won't steer em in my experience. 
I switched to tricks last year and shot three deer with them. I got a pass through on two of the three but shot the third directly in the scapula from 10 yds at a quartering to angle to really give the head a test drive. I didn't get a pass through but the head hammered her......she went about 75 yds with little blood to follow (the angle was fairly steep, there was only an entrance wound and the arrow broke off when she bolted). 

I will say although the blades of the slick trick are supposedly thicker, I believe muzzy blades are more durable. On my shots with the tricks, the blades were either bent or broken after passing through and sticking in the ground rendering them useless for future shots. I have shot a pile of deer with muzzy's and can't remember blades being beat up that bad due to the ground after passing through a deer. I also can only remember one broken blade with a muzzy in all those deer.

Having said that, this year I will shoot Slick Tricks (only because I got six of em and ain't coming off the hip anymore for broadheads). When these are shot up, I will be returning home to the head I started with.....Muzzy's! I will say again what I believe is the best head you can shoot....the one that gives you the MOST confidence! I have crazy confidence in the tricks as well as the Muzzy and Muzzy's are cheaper and much easier to find!!!


----------



## hilljack13 (Jun 27, 2010)

boothy said:


> Is your bow tuned?  And what muzzy's did you shoot?





			
				hilljack13 said:
			
		

> using muzzy 100gr last year



Bought it at bass pro in macon and they set it up there. Also shooting CX Maxima 350 with blazers if that make a difference. I know the muzzy works great, got a little proof of that


----------



## Gecko (Jun 27, 2010)

I shoot Slick Trick 100's.  I have shot just about everything out there, both mechanical and fixed.  Will always choose fixed.  I shot a doe last year, that was at 10 yds, quartering badly to my right.  I got a complete pass through.  The arrow when through ribs on both sides.  The blades are made with Solingen Steel, very durable.  Above everything, I chose them for their accuracy.  My bow is well tuned and they hit where my field points do.


----------



## stev (Jun 27, 2010)

No what broadhead you shoot .The bow has to be in sync .If the bow isnt tuned right no broadhead will shoot accuratey .Lots of good broadheads out there that re good .

My bows will shoot them all accurate ,cause i know my bow is properly tuned .Ive tried them all and all did well .but i still like the Slick Tricks.


----------



## beersndeer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have had success with both heads mentioned, but if you are looking for a good fixed blade head take a look at the Inerlock stainless 100gr heads. Great head, blades are made very well and very sharp.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 28, 2010)

It'll be awfully hard to top a Muzzy broadhead in durability, sharpness and price.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 28, 2010)

beersndeer said:


> I have had success with both heads mentioned, but if you are looking for a good fixed blade head take a look at the Inerlock stainless 100gr heads. Great head, blades are made very well and very sharp.


  x2 the innerlocs i believe are much better head than a muzzy.... i think almost everythign about them is better and stronger...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 29, 2010)

Neither.....RAMCATS


----------



## solocamslayer (Jun 29, 2010)

I've shot both heads and out of my 82nd which is tuned,  the slick tricks fly just like feild points where the muzzy's will not group at all.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Muzzy MX3 every time.  Strong dependable and if you have a question tech support is as close as GON.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

Rage 3 Blade


----------



## tattooed archer (Jun 29, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Rage 3 Blade



x 2  rrraaaaaaaaaaaaaagggeee  . the 3 blade are insane , a friend from work gave me a brand new pack last year , was dieing to shoot something before I flew out to Peurto Rico for work .  The first deer that came bye got a rage thru the cage. Unbelievable blood trail , I'll be hunting with them from now on.


----------



## tjwstang (Jun 29, 2010)

dont like muzzy will not group 3 blad 100gr sucked i shoot rage


----------



## tattooed archer (Jun 29, 2010)

tjwstang said:


> dont like muzzy will not group 3 blad 100gr sucked i shoot rage



look's like this tread is about to get hijacked by rrrrraaaaggggeeee .


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

tattooed archer said:


> look's like this tread is about to get hijacked by rrrrraaaaggggeeee .



LOL Not another RAGE thread


----------



## hilljack13 (Jun 29, 2010)

hound dog said:


> LOL Not another RAGE thread



Umm...yea as I posted originally I'll be shooting fixed only.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been shooting muzzys for 8 years and have tried several different grains and blades. The MX-4 or Muzzy 4 100 grain blades flew the best for me. The three blades lost accuracy on farther shots (35---on out). But the muzzy is a great head and I prefer them over RAGE !!


----------



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re:*

Slick Tricks - more specifically GrizzTricks 100 grain. Fly like field points and are as strong as you will find.  The buck in Avatar was shot with one: Quartering away, rear entry forward of the rear leg, exiting the front shoulder on the opposite side.  Recovered in 60 yds.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 30, 2010)

I say HOG POOP!  If you have a properly tuned bow, shooting properly spined arrows, the heads spin true on those properly spined arrows and you have sufficient fletching ANY fixed head will fly great.  

That or maybe I'm just the luckiest bow hunter in the world bows.......................   

One more thing, if you can't get a fixed head to fly right, don't simply screw on a mechanical head and think things are golden.  Penetration will suffer if your bow isn't properly set up.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasp Boss!!  Sharp, durable, fly great and ya get twice as many for the $$


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 2, 2010)

daddypaul said:


> i say hog poop!  If you have a properly tuned bow, shooting properly spined arrows, the heads spin true on those properly spined arrows and you have sufficient fletching any fixed head will fly great.



amen !!!!!!!


----------



## steve melton (Jul 2, 2010)

st standard . closes to fps as i could find. ive shot the g5 the muzzy nap bloodrunner etc... the wasp heads or okay . but the st performed the best.  good luck


----------



## SAhunter (Jul 5, 2010)

ST fly very well. I have shot ST's since they came out and from two different bows. I have split arrows at 35 yds b/c they group so tight. I have also shot Muzzy, problem I have faced is they are no good after one deer. I killed 3 does with one ST and all had complete pass throughs. 

Get them both and see the difference for yourself. You'll stick with ST.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never picked up a head and it not shoot like all the others. Check for cam lean you may need to twist your buss cable. Timing issues can be fixed by twisting your control cable. Other than that paper tune and you should shoot true with the right equipment. Good Luck


----------



## PineThirty (Jul 5, 2010)

Slick Tricks have my vote. Ill have some Razortricks In my quiver this year.


----------



## kcausey (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be slinging Slick Trick 100gr mags for the 3rd year....also gonna have some T3's in the quiver.  I have killed 6 deer with the same slick trick ferrule.  I'd say on arrows shot into deer or at deer, i get about a 50% return ratio on the blades being well off enough to resharpen.  They are much sharper than Muzzy blades out of the pack so obviously they'll be a bit more prone to damage as far as the edge goes.  I have yet to see a slicktrick blade to fold over, which was a common thing for me with innerlocs and muzzys.  I don't believe there is a stronger ferrule built than the slick trick.  Blades can be replaced or resharpened if able.  Not to mention that square hole....or quartering hole...


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice, that's a steep quartering shot.


----------



## Garnto88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slick trick standards.   No contest .


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slick trick Mags..


----------



## M80 (Apr 24, 2014)

Check out QAD Exodus heads. My dad and switched from slick tricks to these. Very heavy duty heads and razor sharp. Blade thickness is 40 thousands thick I believe. We've killed a few deer with them and I'm very impressed. Very accurate, my field points are dead in with my heads. Check them out and I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Stealth (Apr 24, 2014)

Slick trick 100 grn std. fly great for me. Furthest shot so far has been 52 yards and my ST flew like a guided missile. I haven't had a deer go over 70 yards in the 3 seasons I have been using them. I tested the Muzzy Trocar and it flew great. Every other Muzzy I've  tried have taken quite a bit of tuning to get the same point of impact as my field points.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 25, 2014)

I've shot SlickTrick 125 Magnums for 5 or 6 years now. They fly great and I've killed a lot of deer with them. If there is one thing I'm not crazy about with them it's the occasional very sparse blood trail. I've recently been playing around with the DRT broadheads by Dirt nap Gear. They too will fly great and hit right with your field points on a properly tuned bow. I think that is what I'll have in my quiver this year!


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've shot most of my deer with 125 ST Mags.  They fly great and are sharp out of the pack.  I am not a muzzy fan just from some of the erratic flight I've seen.  I had some results similar to Billy's, sparse blood trails.  So I switched to Ramcats.  There's nothing sparse about their trails and they fly better than anything I've ever shot.


----------



## bowhunttch (Apr 25, 2014)

Ramcat   all day


----------



## ReelAffair (Apr 28, 2014)

Muzzy's were all i shot until i tried the Slick Trick Magnums.  I'm sold on the ST.


----------



## markland (Apr 30, 2014)

Muzzy Trocars are the most accurate fixed blade heads we have tested.  Shot a 3 shot 40yd group off the Hooter Shooter the other day doing some testing with straight flecthed Blazers (which we don't recommend anything straight flecthed with fixed blade heads) and got a 7/8in ctc group with them.  With helical fletched Blazers pretty much any of our Muzzy heads will shoot and group very well of any decently tuned bow setup.


----------



## 100hunter (May 1, 2014)

Muzzy Trocar for me, even though the Slick Tricks are awesome.


----------



## riskyb (May 2, 2014)

i like razor tricks thicker blades


----------



## southerndraw (May 15, 2014)

Rage 3 blades and T3's for me...


----------



## Gerrik (May 16, 2014)

Dropped 2 with 100gr Slick Triks last season. One dropped in her tracks, the other made it all of 30yds. Both complete pass throughs, both were about 30yds away. I will agree with what's been said above. Blades were damaged after going into the ground, but ferrules were fine. New blades & good to go. And they fly just like my field points.


----------

